# Kromlech Gas Mask and Confederate Ork Heads.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Not seen these here yet, but Kromlech have more new heads for us...

Firstly the Confederate Orc Trooper Heads:










And Secondly, Iron Reich Chem Trooper heads:


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I've always like Kromlech's stuff, and this is no different. Great batch k:


----------



## Mattkips (Sep 11, 2011)

Those Iron Reich heads are amazing, can't see them on their store yet though.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree great batch!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Interesting stuff. Share more of those are not around on armies.


----------



## John cook (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for your post. Your post is very interesting. Thanks again.


----------

